# Pillow and Bag from my Mother-in-Law



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

She made these from our quilt trials and gave them to me after my knee surgery.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I didn't get your picture :sorry:


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

hmmm...http://www.havaneseforum.com/picture.php?albumid=180&pictureid=1626


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh, I love them both. They are both so striking. I really like the green fabric on the pillow as a backdrop. How are the dogs put on, by transfer paper?? I am not good at crafts like this, but I really do appreciate well done ones such as these. She did a very good job - especially the fabric picks and combining the solid red with the strips.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

How great, they are really pretty, she did a good job!! How did she do it?


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

looks like the havanese embroidery design from grand slam embroidery.
i love the bag!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow! Your mother-in-law did a great job. She has captured the Hav posture and expression so well.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice!! She did a great job.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

My MIL is a sewing whiz! She has an excellent embroidery machine. I went online and found a digital pattern to download that looked a lot like Sophie so I bought it for the quilt...and will probably use it for other things as well!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Those are beautiful. Can you share where you found that Havanese on line? Not that my machine would do that but it is wonderful rep of the breed.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How sweet of your mom to do this for you. I love that Hav image. I hope you recover well from your knee surgery, Jackie!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What kind of embroidery machine does your mother-in-law have?


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

here is the link to some havanese embroidery designs for those who have machines.
http://www.embroiderydesigns.com/De...?SearchText=havanese&ddsearchid=Stock Designs

the design used on the pillow and bag comes in 3 sizes.
the design is on sale until the end of the month.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Been doing research, the people at Embroidery Design were very helpful.....my little machine will do all this stuff ound:ound:, *BUT* I have to buy an $899 Digitizing Software :faint: or may be able to get by with one for $169 that is very limiting...........

O well, I can still admire yours.


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

sandi,
which emb machine do you have??? 
you shouldn't have to shell out $$$$ for a program....
marcia


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sandi, OUCH !! I love the designs available at that link, Marcia.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

j.j.'s mom said:


> sandi,
> which emb machine do you have???
> you shouldn't have to shell out $$$$ for a program....
> marcia


My machine is the Brother SE 350, but yes on just about all machines you have to have a program to import custom designs on to a memory card to use in the machine.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Very sweet gift.
Enjoy, while you recover . . .


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sandi, then presumably I should be able to download these if I buy the HE-240. What do you think???


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Those are adorable! What a thoughtful thing for her to do.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, they look great!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Beautiful work. You have a sweet MIL!! I hope you do well with recovering from your surgery.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Sandi, then presumably I should be able to download these if I buy the HE-240. What do you think???


I have no idea if it goes directly to any machine. I think you have to have the soft ware to transfer the file (image) to a card to go into the machine. If you got the PE Design with your machine you can, but that was the program that was $899. If any of us with Brother Machines could get the program to do it, we could share by down loading to a card, I would think.


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

the design can be downloaded in the PES format.
i am not a brother machine person so i don't know that if you have a 
card reader/writer, you can download directly to a blank card or they
make you have additional software to do it.. 
the format is correct, so you shouldn't have to convert.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

j.j.'s mom said:


> the design can be downloaded in the PES format.
> i am not a brother machine person so i don't know that if you have a
> card reader/writer, you can download directly to a blank card or they
> make you have additional software to do it..
> the format is correct, so you shouldn't have to convert.


this is one of the converters that was recommended.
http://www.amazingdesigns.com/en/viaImagePageTCustom.jsp?searchText=ABM-PESHUS

the company with the havanese design said it had to be converted and suggested the Amaxing Box above.


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

you might want to also check on embird.
(would be on the secrets of embroidery web site)
it is pretty popular. it might be an option for you.
i honestly don't know anything about amazing designs software.
maybe someone on the forum does.
i have the 3D embroidery that works for viking and pfaff.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

*More Info on Machines and Downloading Designs*

My mother-in-law has had three machines, all from Babylock. Currently she has the Babylock Ellisimo, but her previous machine, the Elegante' is also a good one. You do not need special software for your machine to upload premade designs, it's only for doing your own custome designs ($899, yikes!). Machines will usually accept a thumb drive or memory chip, so all you have to do is find out what file type your machine needs (.??? file extension). My mother-in-law told me what type she needed so I just downloaded it to a thumb drive and we uploaded it to her machine.

Mary Jane is a talented sewer and her husband always upgrades her machines as gifts, even when she doesn't really need one or asks for it. She is excited about the floral theme and will be filling a box of "scraps" with ideas for our next square.:clap2:


----------

